

Paypal Here - The Paypal Card Reader - skbohra123
https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/credit-card-reader?mpch=ads&intl_cid=3484-161596-8030-0

======
abhi118
PayPal's global presence, safe and sound fraud management makes Here a better
product

------
spauka
This product looks incredibly similar to the one being offered by stripe.

~~~
loceng
By Square, I think you mean?

